# Pinned kayak on Upper Colorado - Needles Eye



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

If it was blue and off white then I saw it lying after the Canyon under water in the middle of the river. Whatever I saw it appeared to be a sunken boat about a foot under the water.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

*driftboat*

Apparently last weekend a wooden drifty foundered in Needle Eye and sank by the hot spring pool. I came upon the aftermath but wasn't there when it happened. You might have seen that boat.


----------



## TheVarg (Jun 22, 2007)

SBlue said:


> Apparently last weekend a wooden drifty foundered in Needle Eye and sank by the hot spring pool. I came upon the aftermath but wasn't there when it happened. You might have seen that boat.


I was the first one on the scene. It was a green driftboat with a dad and two kids. Apparently something happened in Eye of the Needle and he overturned. One kid was pulled out of the water before we realized that a four year old was trapped under the boat. Thanks to everyone who was there to get the boat and the kid to safety. The boat floated down the river and sank near the hot spring.


----------

